# 386 emulation on amd64



## sossego (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen NetBSD references a few years old.
How do I use x86 emulation? It seems I need to access both Linux x86 emulation and FreeBSD x86 emulation.
Also is it possible to have a Linux kernel to access without an installed linux distribution on a real or virtual machine?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2009)

AFAIK the linux emulation is i386, even on amd64. There is work going on to get the linux emulation to 64 bit but it's not ready yet.

As for your other question:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------



## sossego (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm bumping this for a reason.

Is it possible to use x86 calls when the kernel being used is amd64?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 7, 2009)

FreeBSD 32-bit system calls can be used on a 64-bit FreeBSD system.

Linux 32-bit system calls can be used on a 64-bit Linux system.

Windows 32-bit system calls can be used on a 64-bit Windows systems.

That's the beauty of the AMD64 architecture.  EM64T should be able to do most of that as well.

Mixing more than that is not recommended, but shouldn't be impossible.


----------

